

James Dyson calls for reform to patent system - suprememoocow
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/yourbusiness/9563588/James-Dyson-calls-for-reform-to-patent-system.html

======
suprememoocow
Interesting that Dyson seems calling for an easier patent application process
and _more_ protection for patent rights holders. He almost seems oblivious to
the problem of patent trolls.

